# foam cover for MP40...



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

after loosing yet another anem to the powerhead, i was thinking about the foam cover for the MP40, i run it at 100%, but how bad does it reduce flow? anyone have first hand experience?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Dam I totally forgot about these and threw them away when I bought two last year 

I would say if you clean it fairly often you shouldn't have a problem with flow restriction.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

I use this when my anemone got sucked up. 
I moved the location where it is now but still have this one as it is catching all of my bubble algae so I can pick them off the cover.

Works wonders but flow is restricted if you dont clean it.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

ah ok, but if you keep it clean flow isn't effected?


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Get extras. If all you go to do is pop on one that has been soaking for however long, like a filter sock (though I doubt you'd need to change em as often) that would certainly make it an easy bit o maintenance.


----------

